# What I have learned by the age of 37



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Epek is really, really, old. :rotfl:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

37 is old ????? ...................... Why you little wippersnapper.......................... :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember when I was 37...........
















No, wait. I forgot.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You are all confused!...............He is 37 and has learned that Epek is old! Epek is only a year older than me so I will tell you what I have learned at the age of 47.....................Throw out everything that you think that you know because you don't know CRAP! Life begins at 45............right .45?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: .45 can't remember. :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Life after the age of 45..... -O,- -O,- -O,- -O,-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh , the GOLDEN Years. The only thing golden is the pockets of the doctors and the color of the specimen cup. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh , the GOLDEN Years. The only thing golden is the pockets of the doctors and the color of the specimen cup. :mrgreen:


And a few occasional drips in the front of your shorts!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Life at 20.... --\O //dog// <<--O/ *-band-*

25.....kids...... -O,- O|* -#&#*!- /**|**\ |-O-|

40....kids are gone.... -_O- -|\O- -8/- :rotfl: -/|\-

45....kids are back.... /**|**\ *-HELP!-* O|* -#&#*!- -O,-

50....Kids are gone again.... -|\O- //dog// -()/>- *OOO*

55....grandkids are here too much... :evil: -O,- O|* *\-\* -#&#*!-

60....I hope..... -|\O- -8/- _O\ |-O-| o-|| -/|\-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh , the GOLDEN Years. The only thing golden is the pockets of the doctors and the color of the specimen cup. :mrgreen:
> ...


Gee, 22 you are a handy man get the plumbing fixed, before you get a big leak.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Epek is really, really, old. :rotfl:


You'r still 10 years older than me and EPEK and elk22 are the same age as my dad. :shock: :lol: Lets not even talk about .45. :lol: :mrgreen: You all rock!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Watch it jahan....... _(O)_

So, *North slope*, is it really your birthday to-day ?? :?

If so, Happy Birthday to ya man !! *-band-* -*|*- -/|\-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> Watch it jahan....... _(O)_
> 
> So, *North slope*, is it really your birthday to-day ?? :?
> 
> If so, Happy Birthday to ya man !! *-band-* -*|*- -/|\-


It is just a great day to make fun of Epek.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

EPEK sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your'e right, that is fun.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Slopey, 

I can't believe you are 10 years older than me....

Idiot


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That's right, now you have to listen to everything I say!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> That's right, now you have to listen to everything I say!


How does that work... :?:

I'm older and wiser than you by quite a bit and you never listen to a word I say. :roll:

You're like a spoiled three year old that's had too much sugar.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds as if the majority of you hunters are youngsters. At 37, I was greatful for having my family, friends and a job. At 47, I was looking forward to retirement. At 57, I figured out that every day was a Saturday, friends are forever, family meant even more to me, I could spend the entire archery season in Utah if I wanted to and that they made a little blue pill to help stop peeing on your zipper (thats for you youngsters who will be old some day). Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all on the forum.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":34lksxv1]That's right, now you have to listen to everything I say!


How does that work... :?:

I'm older and wiser than you by quite a bit and you never listen to a word I say. :roll:

You're like a spoiled three year old that's had too much sugar.[/quote:34lksxv1]And....that's why you love me.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":1r0p51a7]That's right, now you have to listen to everything I say!


How does that work... :?:

I'm older and wiser than you by quite a bit and you never listen to a word I say. :roll:

You're like a spoiled three year old that's had too much sugar.[/quote:1r0p51a7]
And almost as tall...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="north slope"6lerpwj]That's right, now you have to listen to everything I say!
> ...


And almost as tall...[/quote6lerpwj] _O\


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

Any of you young guys ever try to keep up with EPEK when he's going up hill? Good luck!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Rock Pile..........glad to see that you made your way to the new forum.................years later......but made it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

I have somewhat of a learning disability and I lost my GPS.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Rock Pile said:


> Any of you young guys ever try to keep up with EPEK when he's going up hill? Good luck!


Its not that he out walks me..............It's the gas...............wheeewweeee! It is unbearable! :mrgreen:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it is only considered gas, when it is not in a solid or liquid form, so sorry 22 it's not gas.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I think it is only considered gas, when it is not in a solid or liquid form, so sorry 22 it's not gas.


That takes us back a couple of years to this unknown thing on the trail that you tried to pass off as a Goat poop bar. I was sure that I saw it drop out of your pant leg but you swore that the reason that I saw it move was because your foot had kicked it.............It all makes sense to me now.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

WELL,,I'am 63 yrs young. still archery hunt. 20 days a year, Up hill is rough. down hill is rough. flat land is rough.Gettin up a 3:00 in the morning out of a nice warm sleeping bag to take a leak is rough. Looking at the poop on this page is rough.Hope that wasn't me.. I have hunted with my beautiful wife of 45 yrs, my 2 really cool sons.. and now my 2 super grand sons.. Have gone from sleeping in the back of an old 54 chev truck, with a tarp over us. to a warm trailer.
Have to tell ya. and this is no s---! The best years of your life are coming!! Thank the man up stairs for every animal you harvest, and for giving you another day on this earth!.. I only wish I were 37 again.. Lot a 30 inch bucks runnin around when I was 37.. And lots of old huntin buddies who are not with us anymore... I will tell ya about 37..when you get to 63, you will look back and smile..


----------

